# Aktuelle Systemzeit aus der WAGO auslesen



## LL0rd (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

irgendwie stelle ich mich gerade etwas blöd an. Ich möchte einen Timer_1 Baustein verwenden. Dieser Baustein benötigt eine Uhrzeit am DTI Eingang. Wo bekomme ich diese Uhrzeit denn her?

Irgendwie konnte ich mit TIME() zwar "irgendwas" auslesen, aber nach einer Umwandlung zum DT hatte ich ein 1970er Datum. Dann habe ich etwas gegoogelt, da kam dann die Funktion SysRtcGetTime angeblich aus der TwinCat lib, aber die kann ich bei mir auf dem System nicht finden. 

Kann mir von euch jemand mal einen Tipp geben, was ich denn genau brauche, um die aktuelle Uhrzeit im DT Format zu bekommen?


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2011)

Du musst die Bibiliothek SyslibRTC.lib in dein Projekt einbinden.
In der Bibliothek findest du dann den Baustein SysGetRtcTime. Damit kannst du die Systemzeit auslesen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

testest du in der Simulation oder mit Hardware?
Soweit ich weis ist bei der Simulation immer 1970 als Datum angegeben.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## LL0rd (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo Marcel



Matze001 schrieb:


> testest du in der Simulation oder mit Hardware?
> Soweit ich weis ist bei der Simulation immer 1970 als Datum angegeben.



Ich danke dir für den Hinweis. Ich hab es im Simulationsmodus probiert. Genau das war der Fehler!


----------

